# L&P Garlic Bread in the pellet smoker.



## disco

Ok, Ok. I know garlic bread is easy but I haven't made it in the smoker on a low and slow cook. Also, I had an idea to add Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce in the garlic spread. So I tried it and here are the results.

I started by melting 15 ml (1 tablespoon) butter in a fry pan. I added 2 cloves of minced garlic and sauteed just for a minute or two.













garlic bread 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 16, 2016






Then I mixed the garlic butter mixture with another 15 ml (1 tablespoon) softened butter, 25 ml (2 tablespoons) grated parmesan, 15 ml mayonnaise, and 5 ml (1 teaspoon) Worcestershire.













garlic bread 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 16, 2016






I cut a six inch section of French bread in half lengthwise and spread the mixture on it. I put the loaf back together and wrapped it in foil.

I was smoking salmon at 200 F on the pellet smoker. So I put the wrapped bread in for the last 50 minutes.













garlic bread 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 16, 2016






I unwrapped it and cut it into four slices.













garlic bread 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 16, 2016






It was served with my Dill Salmon and Coleslaw.













Smoked Dill Salmon 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 15, 2016






*The Verdict*

The bread was soft with a gooey melted cheese and butter melted in. The Worcestershire added a sweet/spicy taste that is in the background but adds to the flavour profile. I will be adding Worcestershire in the future.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty Disco! Have you tried smoked ice cream sandwiches yet? They are tasty! 

POINTS!


----------



## disco

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Disco! Have you tried smoked ice cream sandwiches yet? They are tasty!
> 
> POINTS!


Thanks for the points, Case. I will have to look into those ice cream sandwiches.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice looking plate Disco!

Everything looks delicious!!

The salmon looks perfectly cooked!








Al


----------



## gary s

That is one terrific looking meal    nice as usual  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## disco

SmokinAl said:


> Nice looking plate Disco!
> 
> Everything looks delicious!!
> 
> The salmon looks perfectly cooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al





gary s said:


> That is one terrific looking meal    nice as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks, guys. You must keep the missus happy.

Disco


----------



## four20

KILLER LOOKING FOOD....

Im hungry now.


----------



## disco

Four20 said:


> KILLER LOOKING FOOD....
> 
> Im hungry now.


Thank you so much.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome, gonna have to try this on the GMG.  Looks real tasty Disco.


----------



## disco

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome, gonna have to try this on the GMG. Looks real tasty Disco.


Thanks, Brew! It is good.


----------

